# SE Texas Crappie?



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

What is the best place in SE Texas to catch Crappie?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I know that this is not an answer to your good question, but I'll post it up anyhow.

It is certainly not Lake Conroe.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Lake Houston and north of that, Livingston. Rayburn and Toledo are supposed to be decent, but never fish them. Good Luck!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Spooley said:


> I know that this is not an answer to your good question, but I'll post it up anyhow.
> 
> It is certainly not Lake Conroe.


LOL! You got that right!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

T Bend & big Sam


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

all I can say is that I am glad you guys don't have any faith in Conroe.... I guess it goes to show ,,, if you put in the time and know where to go ,,, you can catch big crappie on Conroe,,, keep on telling them that Conroe is not a good place ,,,, and I will prove you guys wrong --- but here is a hint ,,,, think spawn..... I know I know ,,, just trust me ,,,, they have eggs in them and are full of big sacks right now and well that's enough,,,, I am sure someone is going to call me a liar,,, and I am ok with that ,,,lol good luck :dance:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If these cold fronts keep coming like they have been The Chicken Coop on the north end of Toledo will probably be hot in the very near future. I don't doubt the crappie may have eggs in them but the water temp is about to drop below where they spawn.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I never said they were spawning ,,,just catching them like a spawn...good luck


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

It's all about experience and personal preference. It's been a number of years since I've fished Conroe. We used to catch some nice Crappie there. 
After moving out of the big city, I had a co-worker introduce me to RC. I was addicted. But because of the distance and wind being a major factor on that lake (similar to offshore), I fish closer spots. I like WRC, and still learning LL.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

rustyhook1973 said:


> all I can say is that I am glad you guys don't have any faith in Conroe.... I guess it goes to show ,,, if you put in the time and know where to go ,,, you can catch big crappie on Conroe,,, keep on telling them that Conroe is not a good place ,,,, and I will prove you guys wrong --- but here is a hint ,,,, think spawn..... I know I know ,,, just trust me ,,,, they have eggs in them and are full of big sacks right now and well that's enough,,,, I am sure someone is going to call me a liar,,, and I am ok with that ,,,lol good luck :dance:


LOL! I've been fishing Conroe for 20 + years. Put many crappie in the boat. I started bay fishing hard the last few years then went back to Conroe a few times. Couldn't find a single crappie. I know they are still there, just need to get back into the groove.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

yep


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Caught some big ol Crappie over there on the Babe Zaharias golf course in Port Arthur :biggrin:


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

nice ones at the golf course thats for sure, certain times of the year they are in the big canal that runs along "babe". caught a many nice ones out of there.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

I spent three days last week up on Conroe and had only eight crappie. they have declined over the last few years. even talked to a Guide that told me good luck on catching any. fished the 1097 and 1375 bridge. have always caught crappie. finally found some up on stubble field bridge up on the North end. left the boat at Home. hope they have a good spawn this next year. I know there's some on the south end. just never fish down there. good luck.


----------



## Crappie King (Dec 5, 2014)

*Conroe Crappie*

I have fished lake Conroe for crappie for over 30 years now, guided there and fished many crappie USA classics. I have fished many lakes all over the country and would have put lake Conroe for size and numbers up against any of them.. except lake Granada MS. That lake is just nuts. Anyway going out and catching 8 crappie in a morning is not saying the fish are still there. As little as 3 years ago this time of year you could still go out to the tramway or any of your main lake point brush piles in 24 -28 feet of water, and you and your buddy could pop 50 in the morning and 50 in the evening and not even have any dinks. Problem is people did that for a few years. TXPW no longer raises and stocks crappie and when the lake went down and all the vegitation was killed again 5 years ago the crappie have not spawned well at all. Crappie have an average 5 year life span so you do the math. Now the few you catch these days are some sure enough crappie! Especially those big white crappie, which are already full of eggs. I throw those back. Lets hope with the lake completely full now that those fish make it back to their tradidtional spots and have a big spawn, and all the stupid hybrids they keep puttng in there dont eat all the babies.


----------

